

Show HN: "Email This Page" with a single click - jihip
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/email-this-page/dkfkjckpdlhaiifglhkakloaghafbhdo

======
jihip
Clarification: It actually sends an email with a single click (not just open
up email compose window)

------
carreraellla
i use a gmail extension that does the same thing

~~~
jihip
doesn't it just open up compose window instead of actually sending it with a
single click?

